# ?

## RavenHead

CQWW SSB        15     .           -      2009 ,        .         1, 3  6  ,    , .           ,  .       2200Z        20-  .        .

        PY  LU.

       15   1500-1600Z.   , , .

,  ,  ,            .

----------


## RavenHead

> ,   ,  !      ,              21    28 - . 
>  ,


Solar Flux  70      .    .  ,       ""   .        ,     .

   15-, .   -     .

----------


## UT2UU

> ,     . 
> 
>    15-, .  -     .


  .   CQ       .
  -  ,       .
  -    .    .

----------


## RA4UIR

...    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

, 31.10.09,  24 
  W  KH0  EA   OH  ZS6

----------

,    ,  ""  .  .  2  XU,  JA   - .    .

----------


## ra3qsy

,
   ""    !
  .

----------


## RW4NH

,  12     5 .
, ,    / .  4-30z     24.9  KH0 ZK2DL-rtty !! 
         SFI ...
 73

----------


## RA4UIR

,        40    ?   .

----------


## ut7uv

15   CQ     JAs,  /P  /QRP, BD, 9M2, UN      .  RZ0OWF    - 59+10,      - (7 )      80   :Super:

----------


## ut7uv

> ?


  c 06:30z  07-20z,   ,      .

----------


## UA0IT

> ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>   c 06:30z  07-20z,   ,      .


, ...   ,      ,       15,    ,  ,  27MHz ...

----------


## RV3LE

, 10.11.09       28:
 RN3DL -180
 SP3SLO -1150
 OM7ASP -1300
     ,      .
       S9 - S9+10. 
   100   .
       28.120 bpsk.

----------


## R8TX

http://www.solen.info/solar/
    ,   .

----------


## UA9KZ

20-    
   cq   .
   .
   ZL  VK   100   "".

----------


## RV3LE

> ZL  VK   100   "".


  .  14  5W0HK  RTTY, VK  ZL    21 .      .   80-   - 3-    ,        58-59,  .   TX3A   80-   ,    .  ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> TX3A   80-   ,    .  ...


        160  80  DX.
    .
   70-.
     .

----------


## UA9KZ

.
     .
      .
     ?

----------


## UA9KZ

*Alex rw9wt*

 ,  .
  3-  74   
 DX   . 42  LW  
    613  .
    10   .
   .   -.
       !

----------


## UA9KZ

- " ".
     .
   14  21 MHZ .   .
   [/quote]

----------


## RA3FY

> *RA3FY*
>  18 Mhz -   ...


! !  17- ! 
 ! UA9KZ-       ! ?
  73!     !!!  !   !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KZ*
,      UW3DI...
 ,    -  ...

----------


## RA3FY

*UA9KZ* 
,    UW3DI   
   10, 18  24 .  :Laughing:  
 !!!!   !!!!

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KZ*
,    Es  10    QSO

----------


## UA9KZ

20-   NA.

    .
    .

----------


## UA9KZ

. 
      .

  .
      -  20- NA  .
        CW.

----------


## UA9KZ

.
     20-     NA.
  .

----------


## UA9KZ

,   
    KBT  
   70-.
      .

----------


## RK6AUY

.   ""

----------


## NIKKS1

17     .      18-00 .   "".       . 2--71  .

----------


## RK6AUY

**
   ?    ,    -    .

----------


## Kim_Dim

> CQ WW ,    .
>      .


    .     .      .

----------


## UA9KZ

20-  
 .
   .



> .      .


   ,    .


  .
    10-  15   .    
   .

  -     , -
    .

  .

----------


## UA9KZ

HRD+DM780.

        ""
      " ".
      !

----------


## RW2CW

> http://www.tesis.lebedev.ru/sun_flar...12&d=10&y=2009


 -     
http://www.dxinfocentre.com/tropo_eeu.html

----------


## Kim_Dim

> 20-        NA .
>     -.


     .   . :(      :Smile:

----------


## RV3LE

> .   . :(


     ""   QSO  ZS, VK  ZL  PSK-31  18  21, ""  YV  KP4.     "" GP.      , ,  , .
  ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RavenHead

ARRL 10- .   10-      :Sad:

----------


## RN3ARA

> 


       ,   .      . ,        DR800GRZ.
    , 10-   .

----------


## UN8FR

20-.  3    !  ::::

----------


## RN3ARA

> 20-.  3    !


       ..   12 ,     LU  PY.       ,        . ,     ZZ6Z,   59+10.   pile up  .  ,     .   20-  20-.      .       150-400     - .     .

----------


## RN3ARA

15   15-    un7  .    .

----------


## RN3ARA

> .  14100


 15-     .   ,   .

----------


## UN8FR

> ,    ,  ! !   .


?

----------


## UN8FR

> agz
> 
> ?
> 
> 
>   .  ,    :
> http://www.tesis.lebedev.ru/sun_flares.html


,    ...
Flare .   ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

14  ,   -    :Smile:  ,     ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


,     () ,    .... 18  2-3,  14-4-5 ,   , ,    .

----------


## UN8FR

ZL6B  2008 ,  14,    ...     !     100  :Smile:   -  ....
VK6RBP   .    21.
 21  28    ZS6DN  5Z4B...

----------


## UN8FR

, M-Flare !
      14     :Smile:

----------


## UA3T

...   22.30        24   ..OH....SM..    28........    ....  19.01.  ...UA3TAO .

----------


## Sergio

tesis.lebedev.ru ?

----------


## 12701

> tesis.lebedev.ru ?


  ,       ...      - ...http://infox.ru/science/universe/201...roizoshl.phtml

----------


## ua4dt

> tesis.lebedev.ru ?


http://gazeta.ru/news/science/2010/0..._1446661.shtml

----------


## UN8FR

"It's works!"   :Smile: 

PS: http://www.solarcycle24.com -  .

----------


## EW1DX

> PS: http://www.solarcycle24.com -  .


 .....  :Sad:

----------


## RV3LE

.   ...

----------


## UY0LL



----------


## UY0LL

> ,         , -.


  ,     . " -   !" -   ,          .         ,  .

----------


## RV3LE

- "" !

----------


## RZ6FE

> - "" !


,     10- ?   ?

----------


## RV3LE

> 10- ?   ?


 !   ,    !
      ,  ,   2-4.. 
     - .    .     599+20,      .

----------


## UN8FR

21  .      ...
 !

----------


## RV3LE

> .
> 
>       .


  ? ,   ?         .    .     ,    .   ,    :
http://www.tesis.lebedev.ru/forecast_activity.html

----------


## RV3LE

> .


      .    :
http://www.vhfdx.ru/propagation

----------


## UA3T

12.02.2010... 7.00   7.40....  21 .....  C21...   C21      :?       599....   ...  ...UA3TAO....  :Very Happy:

----------

5R8FU      28.495

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

24 .   JA, 9M2, ZL, VK, UA0L, UA9, VU, HL, HS, KH2, T8, UK, UN, EY, EX, A7, ZS, 9X, 5Z, P4, CE1/K7CA, PY, FM, USA.    EA, F, G, GU, ZB, I.    . P43JB     59 +20. ANT R7000.   .       .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

BY, OY, 5N, J2, EI.
 ,    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## RA1WU

.....  :Smile:

----------


## 4z5lr

28600kHz

----------


## Delovar

, -  .     28  qso  9X0CW  T6AG.     24. DU  24 ,XV  .,  .    ,  ., 7X2ARA ,  - ...    .      - ,   .   13       24 .  :Very Happy:

----------

, 12:
24.897 11:57UTC EY8MM  
24.922 13:02UTC FM5AA  RTTY
24.893 13:51UTC YL2SM 
24.894 13:56UTC P43JB  
24.901 14:21UTC 3B8CF UP1
   ,      -   .

----------


## ua4dt

28 .

----------


## ua4dt

"". 
       !!!???  - .

----------

:Smile:

----------


## UA3FX

> -   24 .


 - :-).
      ,   10-.
   10 , 12  .  15-     ,   . 
   160  80 ! :-).

----------


## RW4NH

> .   24      .   JA, VR, KH2, DU, 9M6, VK,    "",            -  .


  ,   (LO48to)    .    9z   24894.0 5Z0H,   ,     .    ...
        .

----------


## UN8FR

VK6RBP    28200...  RR9O -  8O
  ...

----------


## UN8FR

> 15-    JO7CVU,  +20 
> 21.265


,    :Smile: 
    ...

----------


## RA3FY

15    UN7   :Sad:    !

----------


## UN8FR

...

----------


## RN3ARA

,     28  7X2ARA (,   . ,   )
 ,      - , , .     27 ,  28  .      -      A65BM.     -       .

----------


## UN8FR

4X6TU     28200 ...
 :Rolling Eyes: 
   Es ...

 10.45Z  ...

----------


## ut7uv

28 9X0LX,  VQ9LA.  24 : 9M6, KP2, 7Z1, 3B8,  21: 8P9, J38

----------


## 104

,   . ,  - 4   . 16-17  21  ,  .       ,  . ,      :Super:   :Super:   :Laughing:

----------


## UN8FR

VK6RBP   28200.     :Crazy: 
  4X6TU  ...

----------


## UN8FR

VK6RBP     28200 8O
 +10 ...

----------


## RavenHead

( )      FN31.

       ,  , , .

----------


## RA3FY

20-    +10  ,   15-  BPSK 5R8FL    !

----------


## RX9SA

10, RR9O  599,      20-17-15-12.  1860.

----------


## R9LZ

..
LX   5-3..  +7 . . ...

----------


## R9LZ

> 20 .


 ?
           ..
     ?

----------


## pobeda

10  ,   RR9O     
 lo88,       .

----------


## Richi

15   6:40z
XU7ACY  UA0OA 
   20 ,   599+
   , ,    (449)   6  4 ,     .
  579 
      .

----------


## RA3FY

!!!!        !!!!  !!!   24  Xx9  CW     10  !!!   !!!
    !

----------


## RW3PF

10 - .      .

----------


## pobeda

....    10  2  
 ,    9J, HS   
   1,5    5..6 , ..      .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 10  2


   ,   ,        .     ,    .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

6    .      .

----------


## RavenHead

2300-0000 UTC  W1    15 - CT, I, PA.

----------


## RZ0AF

!     28  -         .        .   CX7CO,   .   ,           -.  .     18, 24, 28 -    .

----------


## LY1SD

> 28  -        .


 Es-.         ,     . .   Es- - 10-       " ".    - !  " "  F- - ,  ,   ,        .

----------


## RV3LE

*RavenHead*, 
     ?   ?

----------


## ua0foo

SL-17 (51 . 143 ., 5    -  ),  (10, 15, 20), 100 .  10   JA, UA0L , 15 , 20   ,    -  0700 .

----------


## UR7EY

> ?


CQ WW VHF CONTEST 50  144.     .

----------


## nomick

21     ,  ,     ,    :Smile:  . ,       ,   , , ,   ,     ...

----------


## melan

,    150. 
  .

----------


## ra0aep

.   28060      .   ,     .    ,     .        ,     .

----------


## RV3LE

.

----------


## RavenHead

W1  17   .   JA1  SSB 2230UTC (new one!) , JA1  JA8  -31  - 0100UTC

 12    2200 UTC PY2, 599 -        .

----------


## RavenHead

,  SFI (    )

 ,  SFI 85  ,    JA  17.   15  12 .

----------


## UY0LL

> .


       .

----------

